# Did people make fun of ur body??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Mark Wahlberg in his old days!!!

Wahlberg claims to have been in trouble 20-25 times with the Boston Police Department as a youth. By the age of 13, Wahlberg had developed an addiction to cocaine and other substances.[5][6] At 15, he harassed a group of African American school children on a field trip by throwing rocks (causing injuries) and shouting racial epithets.[7] When he was 16, Wahlberg knocked a middle-aged Vietnamese man unconscious, left another Vietnamese man permanently blind in one eye, and attacked a security guard (again using racist language



















in his recent days!!



















BTW,

I guess it's a good idea to search for ur good looking bullies on Facebook!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, especially in gym class in the changing room, because I used to be fat. Then we'd go to the next class, and they switched over to making fun of me for being a loser.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't know you were marky mark. Hi marky mark!! *waves frantically*


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah. Mostly my extended family though, not people at school or anything. And mostly when I were a kid. They actually think a belly is a sign of being healthy. Thank **** I never took their criticism as valid.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Only one time. They made fun of me because they said I have large ears.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

udontknowme said:


> Only one time. They made fun of me because they said I have large ears.


It's your nose you should be worried about. (looking at your avatar lol)


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 7853


I disagree


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I used to be made fun of at school for being skinny


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I got picked on because Im overweight..

Now my sister gets picked on becuase shes underweight


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, I used to be fat


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes... people call me skinny. Then they call me fat (only because I hate it). 
Feels bad, man.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I was bullied as a child for having puppy fat, then I got taller and evened out, and was bullied for being slim. Then I put weight on again and I think I'm a healthy shape/size now, a little bigger than average because I'm tall and have a large-ish bone structure but that's not something I can help so.. just gotta accept it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Syncsolo (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah I had some bullying for being skinny and I was awful at sports and always picked last too in P.E lessons.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, chubby and can't tan, so people commented on the glare when I wore shorts. haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol I get the same. Always getting teased about my blinding whiteness haha. Meh.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> Yeah, I used to be made fun of at school for being skinny


who cares, u look beutiful dear


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Syncsolo said:


> Yeah I had some bullying for being skinny and I was awful at sports and always picked last too in P.E lessons.


I was the one who collect the balls! :b don't have good memories about my high school!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Not really.


yes, coz u've six pack abs!!!!!!!!!!:b not like us


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

One of my brothers old friends used to make cracks about my appearance from time to time. He'd say things like "You need to eat more meat" (which I did eat plenty of), or "why does your face look like it's glowing? ". Stuff like that.

I'm glad I don't see that a-hole anymore.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, for being dark, ugly and having a belly/chub. Also for having glasses.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My brothers would make mean comments about my keratosis pilaris, which was severe. A few years later they developed it too. They've also made fun of my hair, saying I look gay or like the transsexual on a soap they watch. They've also called me fat a lot even though I'm underweight. Other people have made horrible comments or pointed things out. Mostly I get the opposite but those few comments are enough to convince anyone they're hideous.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no. I don't know how though I was freakishly skinny and had no boobs until I was like 17 years old. I still don't really have boobs, I'm a 34A =\ I'm not very skinny anymore. I guess I'm getting old lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. Common complaints about my body:

- my bottom half was too fat for my top half
- I had no boobs
- my arms were too skinny

I never heard any of this stuff from girls. Boys were always the ones to pick on my body.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was repeatedly asked by these two guys if I shaved my legs in high school. My legs were hairy!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, my hair. My mom used to force me to blow dry it straight, which only turned it into an afro.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No, my life so far has luckily been quite bully-free, only the occasional comment here or there. Surprising since I was such a small skinny lad in my early teens.

And Wahlberg sounds like a d*ck, he only serves _45 days_ of a 2 year sentence for assault then he says "I did a lot of things that I regretted and I have certainly paid for my mistakes." ...Yeah, okay pal.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine's kinda hard to explain. I wouldn't call it being bullied because it wasn't ever a regular thing. But occasionally when I was younger, my family members (extended) would comment on how skinny I was, but once I hit puberty and got curvier and gained weight (not so much to become chubby, just enough to make me have boobs, hips and a butt to be blunt about it), it never happened again. (In fact the same aunts who said stuff then say how jealous they are of my body now.  ) So I picked no because it only happened like three times and it wasn't "bullying," it was them trying to be concerned and not knowing how to go about it the right way.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> yes, coz u've six pack abs!!!!!!!!!!:b not like us


Hmmm, why do you think I have a six pack??? Have my naked photos leaked out onto the internet?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hmmm, why do you think I have a six pack??? Have my naked photos leaked out onto the internet?


aha, now we know that there r photos! lolol ,


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a day went by in school that I wasn't ridiculed for being short.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All my life.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not bullied but I had people point out that I'm too skinny. I still am but it's not like there's anything I can do, because I eat healthy and it's just how I am. And also that I have an ugly face.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

All throughout grade school I was fat, had bad posture and messed up teeth. These girls used to say I was ugly and I believed them. I was treated like a monster by pretty much everyone until I was 21. I was always an odd ball. I still am. But we're all just a bunch of advanced primates, senselessly conducting our lives in the hardest ways imaginable. whatever.

On a lighter note, one time one of my cousins friends said I had a small penis. I yelled back at him, "shut up louis, it gets bigger!" lol.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I have been bullied, for being overweight, and for a turn around, for being white. I grew up in an area where the majority of people were Mexican, Hmong, and African American. I would have food thrown at me, called fatty, was sung the Ugly song, and even criticized for having pale skin.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Visionary said:


> Yes, I have been bullied, for being overweight, .


either u r tall, short, fat skinny white or black!people won't leave u alone!! ask me!:mum sometimes u don't know what people like!:b


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hm my brothers used to tease me when I was younger, just because I had a normal body weight (they were skinny, so they commented to make me feel fat I guess.) They used to call me "wombat" etc.

These days, I guess I'm on the thin side, and people seem to comment on that too. I don't think it will ever end either, because people will never stop feeling insecure with themselves and making others feel worse to cope with it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I get made fun of my skin color, because apparently I'm too light for a filipino >_< I'm half white too !! Ugh. Also my nose, people made fun of me because of it's hugeness :/ I hate my nose now.. :/ And my hair, and my skin's sensitivity. (Whenever someone touches me I change color) My brother'ss made fun of me, telling me I was fat my whole childhood. My mom even called me fat when she was angry.. & I've probably been called ugly 10-15 times by different people during all of my school years.. (Probably more to come in the future) And That's all I can think of right now xD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, because I was fat.

This was back in the 1980s before every kid was fat.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, some still do. Kinda.

Mostly because of my weight, since i'm somewhat slender and also my nose.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been told I have too wide derriere as an insult.. By people who are old enough not to act so immature. Well **** them -_-


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Never been made fun of, but people would come up to me and say, ''Omg, you need to eat something!''


----------

